# Trek Modane 3.1



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

*Trek Madone 3.1*

I am just about to pull the trigger on a Madone 3.1. I Sold my Norco Aluminum road bike last year and I have been riding my 'cross bike since. While watching this year's Tour de France, I decided to get a road bike again. I am going to use it to train for Dragon boat racing, cyclocrossing, and a Grandfondo in 2012. 

Will post picture once I get her home.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

After 2 hours at the shop, I left with a 50cm Madone 3.1


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice colors.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice. Did you try any of the other similar bikes such as Cannondale Synapse or Scott CR1? I am evaluating those bikes along with the 3.1 for a potential purchase.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

What's a "Modane" and why do you want to shoot it?


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

I just bought a "Modane" today too. The Madone 3.1 wasn't even on my radar until the shop owner made me a deal I couldn't refuse. The Madone was out of my price range and I was looking for an aluminum bike. The guy came down $400 and threw in some pedals. How could I say no?

I pick it up tomorrow and I can't wait to ride it.



Rob said:


> Nice. Did you try any of the other similar bikes such as Cannondale Synapse or Scott CR1? I am evaluating those bikes along with the 3.1 for a potential purchase.


I looked at the Scott and it was very similar. Similar spec, similar geometry but a much higher price.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

The Scott CR1 was more expensive and the Cannondale didn't fit well enough.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

I picked up my bike today and while I was there I looked at the Scott again. The two bikes are very similar but the Scott has better wheels. Because I'm a clyde I wanted the higher spoke count and the Madone was $350 less in price.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

atctimmy said:


> I picked up my bike today and while I was there I looked at the Scott again. The two bikes are very similar but the Scott has better wheels. Because I'm a clyde I wanted the higher spoke count and the Madone was $350 less in price.


If you got the Madone for $350 less then that was a great deal and I don't blame you for taking it. Around here, I can get the Scott for $100 less than the Trek so I'm still favoring it. But also considering the Cannondale Synapse 6. Just can't decide.

I'd like to hear your impressions of the 3.1 after you have had a chance to get out there with it. Happy Riding.


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Upgrade dem wheels dem tings!


----------



## whodge256 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just ordered my 60 today. :thumbsup: I was looking at a Scott S20 Aluminum and a Trek 2.3 but for $200 more I got the carbon Madone 3.1. Trek has good deals right now, trying to clean the warehouses. supposed to pick it up Friday or Saturday. I am currently riding a 1989 Trek 1200, it will be quite an upgrade.


----------



## mbo1951 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just bought a Madone 3.1 a week and a half ago and really really like it. I'm a Trek guy, so I didn't really consider another bike. I bought mine for $1695 and upgraded the wheels to Bontrager Race Lights. This is without a doubt the most comfortable bike I have ever owned except one I had back in the late 80s through early 90s (when it was stolen). Absolutely no numbness and really soaks up the road. I'm just getting back into shape but had a great ride over the weekend in Eugene with my son and wife.Did I say I really like this bike?


----------

